

AnyPerk (YC W12)  Raises $8.5M in Series A Funding - tarof
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/02/anyperk-a-platform-for-delivering-perks-to-employees-raises-8-5m-in-series-a-funding/

======
bitsweet
congrats @tarof and team!

